# Pit locating pouches



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Mornin' -

I've been seeing these pit locating pouches advertised on the Net on some of the more popular slingshot dealers. Anyone have any experience using them? With the ball fitting into the 'pit' I'm wondering if there is an issue of not being able to grip the ball sufficiently.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Cupped pouches have been around for years and years. Our own “Flatband” makes and sells some nice ones. They shoot great.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I believe Winnie makes his and has used them for some time.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

My wife uses the GZK pit pouches and absolutely loves them


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, Guys! I have them in an order to GZK. Appreciate all the responses...

Rich


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

If you mean the double hole pouch, I absolutely love them and that is all I shoot now. I find that the 42 mm has a small enough hole that BB's won't fall through, and will work for me up to eight millimeter. The 54mm pouches work for me everything from ¼" to 7/16"


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello, my name is Mako and I am a recent pit pouch convert.

Covert 5 sent 3 and now I need more!!

If you have dexterity issues or want to be a speed shooter... I think you may like these.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Received the order from GZK - got a bunch and love 'em. Vince is right on with his comments..

Rich


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

They are dirt cheap and an absolute pleasure to shoot. It improved my accuracy, as I was prone to roll the pouch a bit. The reason for that is I shoot with my fingertip....when the ******* is in you, well you tend to be stubborn like that.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have also found that they last a very long time like other microfiber pouches. Tens of thousands of shots are taken on the same pouch and it still looks like it's going to last another 10,000 shots. On the other another note, for 7/16 and 1/2 inch ammo you can always take that piece of that ammo heat it up and melt your own pits to fit that ammo better. I also tried this trick with a standard microfiber pouch and works great to make your own double pit pouches and doesn't seem to weaken the pouch at all.

Cheers


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> I have also found that they last a very long time like other microfiber pouches. Tens of thousands of shots are taken on the same pouch and it still looks like it's going to last another 10,000 shots. On the other another note, for 7/16 and 1/2 inch ammo you can always take that piece of that ammo heat it up and melt your own pits to fit that ammo better. I also tried this trick with a standard microfiber pouch and works great to make your own double pit pouches and doesn't seem to weaken the pouch at all.
> 
> Cheers


I concur.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I can chime in on this thread since I got to try one today. I think nesting the ball in the same position feels really good in my hand. I dont have to worry about the ball sliding out of place as I ready my shot 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Facewizard13 said:


> I can chime in on this thread since I got to try one today. I think nesting the ball in the same position feels really good in my hand. I dont have to worry about the ball sliding out of place as I ready my shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I agree. For me it makes pinching the ball easier as well, plus it's always centered...

Rich


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

They're all I shoot anymore. Added some in a GZK order to meet the free shipping price and never looked back. I lose them or give them away before they wear out. Have one that has seen thousands of shots and shows no signs of giving in. Recently needed some rubber and also decided to buy a near lifetime supply of them. 50 should last me... Who knows but quite awhile.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

While I really like Rays sure shot pouches, now using only pit locating for 8,10,12 mm steel, faster accurate loading and so durable!
ukj


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Anyone have a photo? 
Maybe somewhere else on this forum?
Tried to make some with good results in the fabrication dept. but didn't find them anything wonderful for shooting.
Must be doing something wrong........


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Roll Fast said:


> Anyone have a photo?
> Maybe somewhere else on this forum?
> Tried to make some with good results in the fabrication dept. but didn't find them anything wonderful for shooting.
> Must be doing something wrong........


exactly, can you guys post some photos too?

also having two holes instead of one makes the pouch lighter so it sounds all for the better


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

ukj said:


> While I really like Rays sure shot pouches, now using only pit locating for 8,10,12 mm steel, faster accurate loading and so durable!
> ukj


Which pit pouches are you using for 11mm steels? I like pit locating pouches but cant find ones that are large enough to feel comfortable in my hand.


----------

